# Not syncing!



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been using Kindle for the PC and the Kindle iPhone app - in the past, they have synced fine but recently Kindle PC won't grab the furthest read location from the iPhone. The iPhone grabs the furthest read location just fine - but vice versa, it says "already at furthest read location" even though it's not. It's getting really frustrating trying to manually find my place. It's also not syncing my highlights.

Any ideas how to resolve it?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I suppose if the date was incorrect on your PC that might throw it out, but other than that I can't think of a reason it would work one way but not the other. The only thing I can suggest is to make sure it's synced on your iPhone and you back up any non Amazon books/docs and then uninstall the software and start from scratch.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I just started having a similar problem.  My iPhone to my KDX syncs fine, but going the other way doesn't work.  I tried removing the book from the iPhone and adding it back in, but it still didn't work.

Any ideas?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It _might_ help if you exit the book on the iPhone when you are done reading (go back to the home screen on the Kindle app). Try it and please report back.


----------



## VanillaEps (May 5, 2010)

I'm having the same issue.  The Kindle for BB syncs to the furthest read page on my Kindle and vice versa.  The Kindle syncs to the furthest read page on the Kindle for PC app, BUT the Kindle for PC app will NOT sync with the Kindle.  So, the Kindle for PC app is able to send out the furthest page read, but will not receive the furthest page read from neither device.  

Seems like a lot of people are reporting this.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VanillaEps said:


> Seems like a lot of people are reporting this.....


But are they reporting it to Amazon? 

Seriously. . . .it's great that folks have difficulties and come here for help. . .but if there's truly something not working right, Amazon has to know about it to be able to fix it. . . . . .

I admit I don't use the sync feature at all, so am not much help at triage.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> It _might_ help if you exit the book on the iPhone when you are done reading (go back to the home screen on the Kindle app). Try it and please report back.


I did this twice and it seemed to work.

I did notice one strange thing though and didn't think to get a screen shot of it. I did a sync to furthest location from me KDX and it said that I was I was the furthest location because I was at location 4468 and my iPhone was at location 4623.

Ok, I made the numbers up, but the relative positions are correct. It thought that 4468 was greater than 4623.

After that I did what was suggested above and it worked both last night and this morning.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'll try going back to the home screen before closing. Annoying but hopefully Amazon will resolve it - not sure how/where to report it to them.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Oogie Pringle said:


> I did this twice and it seemed to work.


Should have checked more thoroughly before I posted. While it did sync, it wasn't the correct spot.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I kept forgetting to go back to the home page but the issue seems to have resolved itself with the latest Kindle for PC update. Anyone else still having problems or did that resolve it for you too?


----------



## pmck1951 (Jan 6, 2010)

I also began experiencing problems with synching between my Kindle 2 and my iPhone. This has worked beautifully for 6 months or so and now I cannot get the two to synch. At first, the Kindle would try to go to a location from days earlier on the iPhone and now it just says, "unable to retrieve last location" and the iPhone consistently says "already at furthest location read". 

1 - I have deleted and re-downloaded the book in question from both devices. 
2 - I have "re-booted" the Kindle multiple times. 
3 - I have de-installed/re-installed the Kindle app on my iPhone several times. 
4 - I have gone into "Manage My Kindle" on Amazon and toggled "synchronization on/off" several times to see if that might reset everything. 

And yes, this happens regardless of the book I'm reading. I have finished one book and started another since this issue popped up and nothing has changed - synch still not working. Now I would think something was going on with my devices but my husband has recently begun having the same problem between his Kindle and his Blackberry. We have separate Kindles and accounts, so there is no issue of two Kindles registered to the same account and/or trying to read the same book. All of this makes me thing there is something going on with how pointers are recorded back at the Amazon ranch. I've looked around on the Kindle Boards today and can't find anything that helps. I've been all over the Kindle Support page on Amazon and found no help. I know I'm rambling but I am SOOOOO frustrated by this issue! Any thoughts out there?


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

My sync problem just magically cleared itself up (I hope).  It worked last night and I just tested it again today.


----------

